# Resources for High School Math At Home



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

The description of this forum says, *Anything off topic goes.*

The popularity of home schooling and failures of the public schools often present the need for parents to teach or supplement college preparatory math courses at home. A common sequence is Algebra 1, Geometry, Algebra 2, and Precalculus. In many cases, the challenges of these courses is beyond what parents themselves can muster, and the parents need to choose curricular materials to bridge the gap between the instruction they can provide directly and what their high school students need to be prepared for their college dreams.
Read More


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've also requested you put it in a separate section. In all honestly it's seems pretty spammy. In the networking section or nothing at all. Your call


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Splittine said:


> I've also requested you put it in a separate section. In all honestly it's seems pretty spammy. In the networking section or nothing at all. Your call


Have you identified yourself as some kind of admin or moderator as opposed to just being any other poster making that request?

If so, who is an admin above you to whom I can appeal such an arbitrary and capricious decision?

If you have the proper authority to make that *demand*, you should say that and also tell me who I can appeal to, since my posts are in line with the forum rules.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Splittine is the man so if you want to remain a member, you probably should comply with his request.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

welldoya said:


> Splittine is the man so if you want to remain a member, you probably should comply with his request.


Maybe he should put on his big boy pants and tell me that himself.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

MathGeek said:


> Have you identified yourself as some kind of admin or moderator as opposed to just being any other poster making that request?
> 
> If so, who is an admin above you to whom I can appeal such an arbitrary and capricious decision?
> 
> If you have the proper authority to make that *demand*, you should say that and also tell me who I can appeal to, since my posts are in line with the forum rules.


In not speaking for myself. In speaking on behalf of all the mods. Like I said your call sir.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And yes I am a moderator. Figured that was obvious but I reckon not. If the Off Topic was for "everything else" except General items we would only have 2 sections on here and that's not the case. You are promoting a business/website and that's what the Networking Section has been designed for. Thanks for your time.


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Splittine said:


> And yes I am a moderator. Figured that was obvious but I reckon not. Off Topic was for "everything else" except General items we would only have 2 sections on here and that's not the case. You are promoting a business/website and that's what the Networking Section has been designed for. Thanks for your time.


Thanks for clarifying. Not a business. No one making any money.

Would you be willing to name all the mods so I can verify your claim that you are speaking for them all by asking each by private message?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Have at it, this was discussed and agreed on last week between us. 

Downtime2
JohnB
Jason


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

And it doesn't have to be a business. You're are promoting your website


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll save you the time of PMing me... I 100% agree with splittines decision.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I looked, you haven't tapped into this resource. Keep the same username so I can watch!

http://www.thehulltruth.com/index.php


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

It appears this website has a value, as calculated by some.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> I looked, you haven't tapped into this resource. Keep the same username so I can watch![/url]



He has found our buddies over in Louisiana as a resource.

http://www.saltycajun.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63925


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Well looks like the PFF isn't the only site that feels that way.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

grouper22 said:


> I looked, you haven't tapped into this resource. Keep the same username so I can watch!
> 
> http://www.thehulltruth.com/index.php


Hell yeah! That would be Internet gold!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Even the Cajuns cant stand it..... that's saying something....

Mathgeek, have you even put a fishing report up in any section....ever....? Im starting to think you have to get paid with how many forums you run and post on how do you have time for a normal job?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Sunshine17 said:


> Mathgeek, have you even put a fishing report up in any section....ever....?


In Math Geeks defense, you should try a search before you call him out, IMHO.

The answer to your question, is YES, there are many fishing related threads and posts by Math Geek.

It appears he has a love for Home Schooling, it is his passion, as fishing is.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Isn't John B the PFF Attorney, maybe he can clarify Sub-Code 10550.12.001-B on posting etiquette.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Correction, I apologize Mathgeek and BananaTom. I had to go back to his 3rd page of recent posts to find something related to fishing/hunting. Which was posted on 1/02/16. That was almost 4 months ago......

I rephrase my question. Why the sudden change is avid fishing and hunting posts to straight homeschooling/education posts?


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

Sunshine17 said:


> Correction, I apologize Mathgeek and BananaTom. I had to go back to his 3rd page of recent posts to find something related to fishing/hunting. Which was posted on 1/02/16. That was almost 4 months ago......
> 
> I rephrase my question. Why the sudden change is avid fishing and hunting posts to straight homeschooling/education posts?


It's been a long winter and I haven't been fishing as much as I would like.

Here's a video from my fishing trip in March. I apologize for forgetting to post it at PFF. You are right to complain.

http://youtu.be/VpiMEoU680Q


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Splittine said:


> I've also requested you put it in a separate section. In all honestly it's seems pretty spammy. In the networking section or nothing at all. Your call


I think he oughta start posting that stuff over in the politics or religion section .... then we can have some _real_ fun!


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

AndyS said:


> I think he oughta start posting that stuff over in the politics or religion section .... then we can have some _real_ fun!


As appropriate, I've posted a few links over the last few months over in the politics and in the religion sections.

No one made a big deal of anything.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.co...entific-method-%96-resurrection-proof-678986/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f79/debunking-myth-science-disproves-bible-672674/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f79/no-phd-needed-669154/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f79/intelligent-design-man-665898/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f62/moral-intellectual-bankruptcy-academia-647625/

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f62/five-frequently-fatal-freshman-physics-fantasies-655810/


----------

